# I like the Moderators



## Creamsteak (Sep 17, 2002)

With that creepy "I like hong" thread over in the corner, I felt that I should state that "I like the Mods here." In all the internet, I've never seen more reasonable moderators. Especially at those video game and comic book forums I frequent. They are horribly... less good than you guys for reasons that would make me seem like a ranting swede to point out...

Especially Darkness, cause he was on my side in the last IR, and that's all that matters sometimes.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't like the moderators.  They all smell.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Sep 17, 2002)

I like the moderators.. afraid... very afraid.. mwu-ha-ha-ha-.. *cough* *cough* ugh, getting too old for evil laughs..

FD


----------



## Psionicist (Sep 17, 2002)

There are only 5 moderators:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showgroups.php

Then there are admins.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah, but I like the Moderators AND the Admins. All except for Morrus; he's a stick-in-the-mud. I've had to slowly corrupt his Grandma in order to let us have _any_ fun here at all.

But y'know, it's the members who make it worth it. You guys are great.*  Thank you again for making this site not suck.

 - Piratecat

* Last Friday excluded. Member participation may vary. chance of winning 1 in 6,970.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 17, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Yeah, but I like the Moderators AND the Admins. *



*


I agree, but the mods are better with ketchup while the admins need something a little less sweet, like a hot mustard.

And, hey, there, creamsteak, why you callin' my hong thread creepy?  I just thought all the whacking might give him the wrong idea...*


----------



## hong (Sep 17, 2002)

Moderators good. The hivemind told me to say that.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 17, 2002)

The Administrators are your friends. 
Obey the Ultraviolet Moderators, citizen.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 17, 2002)

Moderators good.

Administrators b...err very good.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 17, 2002)

Moderate this!

Edit:  You asked for it.   Your capitalisation has been fixed.  --Dinkeldog

Edit - Changed Dinkeldog's spelling to be more Morrus-compliant.  - Darkness


----------



## Airwolf (Sep 17, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *The Administrators are your friends.
> Obey the Ultraviolet Moderators, citizen. *




&*$$#%&, Horacio!  You beat me to it.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 17, 2002)

soylent green is moderators!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Sep 17, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *The Administrators are your friends.
> Obey the Ultraviolet Moderators, citizen. *




You are not cleared for Ultraviolet Moderator Recognition Citizen.  

There is no Ultraviolet Moderator level.

Please report to the nearest Disintergration Chamber that you may be corrected on your non-knowledge of this non-exsistant coding.

The Computer is Your Friend, Citizen.

Always Trust the Computer.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Sep 17, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> &*$$#%&, Horacio!  You beat me to it.  *




You are not cleared for Ultraviolet Moderator Recognition Citizen. 

There is no Ultraviolet Moderator level.

Please report to the nearest Disintergration Chamber that you may be corrected on your non-knowledge of this non-exsistant coding.

In addition you are to also report to the Memory Correction Labs to allow for correct memories to be added to your barin case.


The Computer is Your Friend, Citizen.

Always Trust the Computer.


----------



## Henry (Sep 17, 2002)

I like cheese!


----------



## Ashtal (Sep 17, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *I don't like the moderators.  They all smell. *




*Ashtal sits in a tub of tomato juice, scrubbing with a scrub brush*

Dang it, I'm trying!  Don't you realize how hard it is to get this smell out??


Ashtal ... and her "Ring Around The Moderator" stains ...


----------



## las (Sep 17, 2002)

There aaaalllllllll ggggggooooooodddddd. Hope they stay that way.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 17, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *Ashtal sits in a tub of tomato juice, scrubbing with a scrub brush*
> 
> ...




See, now you just smell of tomato....


----------



## Ashtal (Sep 18, 2002)

*pouts*

At least tomato smells good!!!


----------



## Blood Jester (Sep 18, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Yeah, but I like the Moderators AND the Admins. All except for Morrus; he's a stick-in-the-mud. I've had to slowly corrupt his Grandma in order to let us have any fun here at all...*




Hey!

Older womens needs lovins too!


----------



## Darkness (Sep 18, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *The Administrators are your friends.
> Obey the Ultraviolet Moderators, citizen. *



Ultraviolet?

I think you forgot an 'n' there, Horacio - at least if you meant _me_. 

- Darkness,
Ultraviole*n*t moderator


----------



## Horacio (Sep 18, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Ultraviolet?
> 
> I think you forgot an 'n' there, Horacio - at least if you meant me.
> 
> ...




If you had played Paranoia, you would know that Ultraviolet and Ultraviolent are synonimous...


----------



## Darkness (Sep 18, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you had played Paranoia, you would know that Ultraviolet and Ultraviolent are synonimous... *



Good point! 

Never played Paranoia, though...

- "I just _read_ two Paranoia LARP adventures" Darkness


----------



## Horacio (Sep 18, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Good point!
> 
> Never played Paranoia, though...
> 
> - "I just read two Paranoia LARP adventures" Darkness *




Never played Paranoia?

Please report to the nearest Disintergration Chamber that you may be corrected on your non-practice of this exalted activity.

In addition you are to also report to the Memory Correction Labs to allow for correct memories of Paranoia gaming days to be added to your next clon brain.

The Computer is Your Friend, Citizen.

Always Trust the Computer.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 18, 2002)

/me beats Horacio with a stick.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 18, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> */me beats Horacio with a stick. *




I'm NOT hong!


----------



## hong (Sep 18, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> I'm NOT hung! *




Hmmm.


Hong "I have no pride" Ooi


----------



## Holy Bovine (Sep 18, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Never played Paranoia?
> 
> ...




You are overstepping your Infrared Clearence, Citizen.

Please use the Memory Obliteration Device (also known colloquially as a 'gun') on yourself and report to the nearest Waste Disposal Unit.

Keep Your City Clean!


----------



## Horacio (Sep 18, 2002)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You are overstepping your Infrared Clearence, Citizen.
> 
> ...



Citizen Holybov INE 4, accussing a Blue Citizen of beign Infrared is treason, please fill this Treason Disposal forms, take the Small Ball of Cleaning (also known as Had Grenade) and activate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 18, 2002)

Do all the threads in meta break down this quickly or is it just the few I read?


----------



## Blood Jester (Sep 18, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm NOT hong! *




Sorry to hear that, but they say it's more how you use it, so you have hope.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 19, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Do all the threads in meta break down this quickly or is it just the few I read? *



It's just the few that you skillfully manipulate.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 19, 2002)

Blood Jester said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry to hear that, but they say it's more how you use it, so you have hope. *




 which may still leave you behind someone who is hOng and knows how to use it


----------



## Holy Bovine (Sep 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> Citizen Holybov INE 4, accussing a Blue Citizen of beign Infrared is treason, please fill this Treason Disposal forms, take the Small Ball of Cleaning (also known as Had Grenade) and activate it.
> 
> Thanks. *






BOOM!!!!!


----------



## Horacio (Sep 19, 2002)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM!!!!! *




Thanks for your cooperation citizen. 
Let's activate citizen Holibov INE 5...


----------

